# Gotta love December in Texas



## Crazydad (Dec 9, 2008)

We had a record high of 81F this afternoon and by 9:30pm it was 36F and the cars were covered in sleet (I know the picture isn't great, just a quick snapshot)


----------



## keybq (Dec 9, 2008)

dam 36 ill take that its been in the teens around chicago for like the past week.


----------



## Crazydad (Dec 10, 2008)

keybq said:


> dam 36 ill take that its been in the teens around chicago for like the past week.


 
That's why I love Texas!

Update, we have now had some snow! So in the space of 7 hours we went from 81 to snow sticking on the cars.


----------



## Kegger (Dec 10, 2008)

I would kill for 36, it's -6 here in WI at the moment. And we have a foot of snow on the ground.


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow! You got way more snow than me ...no fair. It's too cold out for me LOL. I called in sick today


----------



## notelliot (Dec 10, 2008)

I live in Montreal.. Canada. All I've got to say is.. "That's it?"

Yesterday. ONE DAY. we got a FOOT of snow.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 10, 2008)

Crazydad said:


> Update, we have now had some snow! So in the space of 7 hours we went from 81 to snow sticking on the cars.



Yup, that's Texas...lol.

No snow here though.


----------



## Crazydad (Dec 11, 2008)

notelliot said:


> I live in Montreal.. Canada. All I've got to say is.. "That's it?"
> 
> Yesterday. ONE DAY. we got a FOOT of snow.


 
For us to get ANY snow in December is rare (Austin has never had a white Christmas), especially when 7 hours earlier the temp was 50 degrees higher.

Of course if we had a foot of snow, the city would completely shut down and I wouldn't have to go to work.  :mrgreen:


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 11, 2008)

You must not understand the HUGE deal snow is! I mean...it snowed at 11:00 PM...I had three friends and my mother call to tell me. Everyone was outside throwing mini snowballs. .

I have never had a white christmas either...(native Austinite)


----------



## EW1066 (Dec 11, 2008)

We got more here on the coast than you guys up north. This was about 3 hours worth.































We're only 20 miles from Galveston. This is very rare for us. Last snow was Christmas Eve 2004.

Vince


----------



## Crazydad (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow. We got hosed.....


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow! You did get some snow! I saw on TV that New Orleans got some snow too! I believe it was the first snow in four years or something.


----------



## notelliot (Dec 12, 2008)

Crazydad said:


> For us to get ANY snow in December is rare (Austin has never had a white Christmas), especially when 7 hours earlier the temp was 50 degrees higher.
> 
> Of course if we had a foot of snow, the city would completely shut down and I wouldn't have to go to work.  :mrgreen:


hahah, yeah. it's weird. I was in Houston a few years ago in March, and it was muddy and raining.. coming from Montreal covered in white, and landing in Texas being relatively green, warm and wet.. sooo strange for a Canadian.


----------

